# Pan Dulce/Semitas



## catalina (Feb 27, 2010)

Needing help on making pan dulce (or as most of my Honduran friends call them: semitas).  Have used three different recipes, one of which was translated (I thought okay).  The last one looked the most promising; however it still isn't the right consistancy.  Having tried homemade semitas from a friend's mom who is a baker, they're supposed to have the texture and consistancy of a croissant and a gentle, sweet taste.  Today's batch while tasty had the texture of a biscuit with a tough shell and the sweet topping didn't fully integrate as is pictured most often.  As this was the third try, I remembered to proof the yeast, figured out that I didn't have a warm enough environ for the bread to rise, fixed that problem.  As for the topping, I think the dough dried out too much and so the topping couldn't melt into the dough as everything baked.  Also not entirely sure but trying to handmix the flour in (no stand mixer), dad reminded me of the dough hook of the hand mixer which combined all the flour in but I think the texture was right for semitas before all the flour was mixed in.  Here's the entire recipe, am hoping someone can help me out.

*[FONT=&quot]Ingredients:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon or one package dry yeast [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon sugar[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/3 cup sugar[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons vegetable shortening[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 teaspoon salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup lukewarm water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 1/2 cups flour[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 eggs, beaten and at room temperature[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Topping (please see below)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Preparation:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Mix 1 tablespoon of sugar and yeast into lukewarm water. Let it rest for about 10 minutes. In a large mixing bowl, cream shortening and sugar. Slowly add in eggs, salt, and the yeast in the water. Add flour in, 1 cup at a time until incorporated. Cover and let rise in a warm place for 45 minutes. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Divide dough into 16 pieces and shape each into a ball. Place on a lightly greased baking sheet with plenty of space between each dough ball. Press each ball slightly to flatten it. Let the dough rise for an hour. After the dough is on its way to rising, see to the topping. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]TOPPING:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup shortening [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup powdered sugar [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup granulated sugar [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup flour [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 teaspoons vanilla extract [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]optional- food coloring [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mix all the ingredients in a food processor until smooth. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]With your hands, divide the topping into 16 pieces. Roll each piece into a ball and roll it out on a floured surface until it is large enough to cover each piece of dough, about 5 inches in diameter. Lightly press topping onto dough and use a knife to cut a pattern into the topping, but not into the dough. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]You can do something as simple as lines across the top, or a criss-cross pattern. If you do nothing, the topping will create its own cracks, which is also interesting looking. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]After you add the topping, bake at 350 degrees for about 15 minutes or until bread is lightly golden. [/FONT]

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2010)

OK I've never made these, but if you are looking for a more tender dough I think perhaps you should sub out the water for milk or add some dry skim milk powder to your water. It will make your crumb finer and make the dough sweeter and more tender. Good luck, I hope you find what you need.


----------



## catalina (Feb 27, 2010)

Use milk instead of water to prep the yeast?  That's the only liquid called for in the dough besides the eggs.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't read the recipe carefully enough I guess. I was comparing other recipes to what you had there and I think I got confuzzled. 

So, it looks like the batter is more like a choux pastry + yeast. (eclair or cream puff) I am notoriously unsuccessful with choux pastry but there are several recipes on the site here. 

Choux pastry tips
Eclair recipe

These two threads are the best I've seen on here. The recipe for eclairs I think might help you a bit. I'm sorry I'm not more help, but I'll help you keep this thread active til someone with more knowledge stops by!


----------



## catalina (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, I hadn´t thought about substituting the bread dough for a puff pastry.  Probably if I combine the topping with a puff pastry, I´ll get the texture right plus the flavor as it seems most of the flavor of the semita comes from the (almost) cookie dough topping.  May take some time before I can try it though due to school (yay college life).  Another question:  would using bread or cake flour significantly alter my results?  That was my dad's only suggestion.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't found an appreciable difference in types of flour, but I've not experimented extensively. I think there is something else going on. Is there anyone around who's made the recipe before who could comment/critique it?


----------



## catalina (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes and he has actually promised to help me make them...however setting an actual date has failed miserably as he forgets and plans other things.  Beyond that, none of our other friends cook and I am the only one that seriously bakes.


----------



## catalina (Mar 1, 2010)

Think I figured it out....didn't have the right recipe....too many of them are labelled pan dulce but pan dulce can mean any number of types of sweet breads...I was looking for conchas but only coming across the biscuit type.  So what I made was correct, however I was wrong.  Still any tips anyone may have would be helpful.


----------

